# ماهي طرق انتاج الاواني المنزلية المعدنية (ضروري)



## eng.manss (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا عندي مقابلة شخصية في مصنع للاواني المعدنية ماهي طرق انتاج الاواني المنزلية المعدنية وانواع المكابس المستخدمة وفي كتب التصنيع ماهو اسم عمليات السحب ياليت اي ملف pdf لهذه العمليات وحسابات work ,power وانواع material المستخدمة


اجو المساعدة


----------



## eng.asa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

هناك العديد من المواد تستخدم في صناعة الأواني مثل الألمونيوم والنحاس والأستلنليس وغيرها من المواد وطبعا هناك تصنيفات كتير لهذة المواد وانواع المكابس مكبس اكسنترك يستخدم عادة لعملية القطع مكبس هيدروليك لعملية التشكيل ومكبس احتكاكي يستخدم للإستعدال


----------



## moozy123 (15 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هايل


----------



## _mhefny (16 أبريل 2010)

الاواني المنزليه بتتعمل بطريقه السحب العميق deep drawingودي بيتبعها عمليه تطهير trimmingودي في الغالب بتبقي بمكبس اكسنتريك عكس السحب اللي بيبقي بهيدروليك عشان اضمن تساوي توزيع القوي اثناء السحب علي الشغله وفي زيوت بتستخدم في عمليه السحب لتسهيل المهمه وكمان عشان متغيرليش في خواص الماده لانها نتيجه السحب بتسخن فممكن تتغير خواصها بالنسبه لنوع المواد المستخدمه ففي موضوع الاواني الاستانلس هو النتشر وفي الغالب بيستخدم ss 304 وده بيحتوي علي 18 %نيكل و10%كروم وده موصف للاستخدامات الغذائيه اما عن حسابات السسحب فدي بتفرق حسب نوع الخامه وابعاد الشغله او المنتج وامكانيات المكبس لان ممكن حاجه تخدها علي اكتر من مره او مره واحده او تسخنها وتسحبها حسب ظروفك وربنا يوفقك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## جميل مطيع (12 مايو 2010)

هناك طرق كثرة للأنتاج الأواني المنزلية منها الطرق القديمة السحب اليدوي على مكائن تشكيل يركب عليها قوالب التشكيل حسب المنتج ويسمى بالتشكيل اليدوي يليها مرحلة التنضيف والمعالجة حتى لاتتعرض للصدأ
وهناك الكثير من المكابس التى تستخدم لتشكيل الأواني المعدنية منها الهيدروليك والكهربائية 
وخطوط انتاج حديثة اوتوماتيكية يتم فها تعديل الخط حسب المنتج


----------



## قتوب (16 يوليو 2010)

على هذا الرابط كتاب يشرح المكابس و مكابس السحب العميق 

http://search.4shared.com/q/1/Metal.Forming.Handbook_Schuler_1998_Springer


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (16 يوليو 2010)




----------

